# GeForce 8800 GTS Unterschiede und SLI?



## cycovery (24. Juli 2007)

Hi!

Ich hab vor mir ne GeForce8800 GTS karte zu kaufen. Nun gibts da ja jede Menge verschiedene Karten auf dem Markt mit diesem Chip. Ich wollte fragen, ob es da sehr grosse Unterschiede gibt zwischen den Karten (ausser 320/640 MB ram) oder ob man sich einfach die günstigste greiffen sollte?

Und wie sieht es aus, wenn man SLI verwenden will? reicht es dann zwei GeForce8800 GTS Karten zu haben, oder müssen es effektiv die selben Modelle vom selben Hersteller sein?

Dankeschön!


----------



## fluessig (24. Juli 2007)

Wie immer gibt es da jede Menge Unterschiede. Verschiedene Hersteller übertakten noch den Speicher und die GPU, die Lautstärke der Lüfter variiert stark (darauf würde ich am meisten achten, wenn du dir nicht einen Lüfter nachkaufen möchtest) und manche haben noch Softwarebundles dabei. Auch die Baugröße kann variieren. Bei den 8800 GTS sind mir keine extremen Größen bekannt, es gibt aber beispielsweise Modelle bei Ati die nicht in jedes Gehäuse passen!

Bezüglich SLI habe ich leider keine Erfahrung.


----------

